# Which IFBB girls have done porn



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

I know some of you freaks out there know this, i know no pics worthless thread. I will add onto it when im not at work or find some, but figured get the ball rolling... Not looking for bodybuilders or random fitness girls. Legit IFBB girls, post names and pics.


----------



## tullz (Jul 25, 2013)

post the videos while youre at it


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

if i find some i will.. going to do some hunting on my lunch break


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

Allison Evans





















[video]http://www.sexymusclegirls.com/wp-content/uploads/Flash/muscle-milf.mp4[/video]


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow she has a hairy butt hole


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

Catherine Holland

http://img3376.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=616689285_wbn095_123_26lo.jpg

[img]http://img3376.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=616693958_047_123_64lo.jpg[

Olga Kurkilina





















Autumn Raby


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Wow she has a hairy butt hole




I was just thinkin the same thing...fuck get a razor in there if not wax


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Wow she has a hairy butt hole



haha i was going to say the same thing


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, nothing attractive about a female with a small penis


----------



## dolphfan (Jul 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I was just thinkin the same thing...fuck get a razor in there if not wax


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2013)

I love raby


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

AnabolicAmerica said:


> Also, nothing attractive about a female with a small penis



lets keep it on track this is a photo thread not a discussion.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

Autumn Raby
















Cathrine boshuizen











Rhonda Lee Quaresma


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

having issues with some of the pics.. they dont seem to be showing up


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm having the same problem viewing them.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2013)

not me


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

Farrah Foxxx


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

Chathrine Holland


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

Melissa Dettwiller

Before










After


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Melissa Dettwiller
> 
> Before
> 
> ...




hmmm I wonder if drugs had anything to do with this one..


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2013)

your saying shes not natural


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2013)

No that first pic she look like she found a little heroin in her nose


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the after


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2013)

Im stopping all AAS use immediately


----------



## the_predator (Jul 25, 2013)

^I think Melissa is a grower not a shower...kinda of like me Couple more years on the gear she may have me beat though.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im stopping all AAS use immediately



Lol!!


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2013)

op fukin delivered


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 26, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> lets keep it on track this is a photo thread not a discussion.



My apologies buddy .


----------



## Getbig2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Huge clits! They all have a small penis......ill pass!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

^ scared of a little cawk


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 26, 2013)

Worse porn thread ever ... Manly looking she-men with cocks that would shame most members here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> Worse porn thread ever ... Manly looking she-men with cocks that would shame most members here.



It's a step behind trannies. Gonna be a popular thread IMO


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 26, 2013)

i hate penis clits


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i love penis clits


 We all admire your wit and honesty


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> Worse porn thread ever ... Manly looking she-men with cocks that would shame most members here.



You would do them all, stop your lying.  LOL.


----------



## jadean (Jul 26, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> Worse porn thread ever ... Manly looking she-men with cocks that would shame most members here.


Sounds a little jealous.....threads awesome fool


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 26, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> We all admire your shit and want to eat it



spoken like a true scat master


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 26, 2013)

Megan Avalon

















Susana Spears


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 26, 2013)

Sheila Bleck


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^ scared of a little cawk



Lol! Had me laughing hella!


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i hate penis clits



im sorry that this isnt the alter boy thread... so GTFO


----------



## GUNRACK (Jul 26, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Sheila Bleck



Barf


----------



## jadean (Jul 26, 2013)

thread sucks now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2013)

bleck is sexy as hell posing but those pics are terrible....


----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 26, 2013)

Angela Salvagno


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)

this thread took a sharp turn for the worst. it started out causing me to savage my genitals and ended with me swearing off deli meats.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


>



Looks like a grenade went off in a deli counter.


----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like a guy with breast implants & tiny pee pee....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 27, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> this thread took a sharp turn for the worst. it started out causing me to savage my genitals and ended with me swearing off deli meats.



it would be safer eating shit than tongue fucking these IFBB penis clits


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 27, 2013)

so anyway who has the biggest penoris in IFBB?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 27, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Sheila Bleck


what the fuck is this? It's like a teenage mutant ninja turtle experiment gone wrong... I'd rather diddle the CAPt'Ns saggy sea balls than let Leonardo rip my cock off.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 27, 2013)

SIL!!!! I need to see KOS face on this ninja turtles body please.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 27, 2013)

Maryse Manios


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 27, 2013)

tell me would you tell anyone after fucking her?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> tell me would you tell anyone after fucking her?


Doubt you'd have much of a choice. I'm sure at least the neighbors would hear your head hitting the headboard.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 27, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Maryse Manios




I get a feeling she'd be the one pulling my hair while whispering sweet dirty nothings into my ear..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Maryse Manios



I kinda like that one


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 28, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Maryse Manios



Nice tuck job.

That's a man, man!


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I kinda like that one


----------



## XYZ (Jul 29, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Angela Salvagno






AKA, her screen name here at IM as Sheriv.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 29, 2013)

my penis is bigger


----------



## XYZ (Jul 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> my penis is bigger



Prove it.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 29, 2013)

newp


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 29, 2013)

this last chick is badass!


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 29, 2013)

oops wrong chic...


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 29, 2013)

think I was talking about Rhonda Lee Quaresma on Jays post


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 29, 2013)

lol... never mind I just looked her up... she is ruff


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 29, 2013)

Rhonda Lee Quaresma
















Found a video of her benching and playing with herself
Rhonda Lee Quaresma - Mature Muscle - Free Porn Videos - YouPorn!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2013)

somethings cant be unseen, i feel sick, her clit is bigger than my dick, lucky i have huge balls.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2013)

Can someone make a male IFBB thread with small cocks and balls.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Can someone make a male IFBB thread with small cocks and balls.



how about you gtfo and go troll some where else... just because these girls have more size then you dont be hating. Size of clit to cock i mean.


----------



## s2h (Jul 30, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^I think Melissa is a grower not a shower...kinda of like me Couple more years on the gear she may have me beat though.



She doesn't use anymore...she has downsized and doesn't compete either...just does porn on her website..lots of girl girl stuff..let's just say we live in the same area and know some of the same peeps


----------



## s2h (Jul 30, 2013)

charley said:


>



What's that chicks name?...she is smoking hot...and she takes it up the ass faster then Azza..


----------



## s2h (Jul 30, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Sheila Bleck



And just when I thought The Cpt only shared his pics with me...bummer..


----------



## blergs. (Jul 30, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Melissa Dettwiller
> 
> Before
> 
> ...




I LOVE Melissa! if anyone knows me form the others forums under JP they know I have always had her pic as my avy :-d


----------



## blergs. (Jul 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> She doesn't use anymore...she has downsized and doesn't compete either...just does porn on her website..lots of girl girl stuff..let's just say we live in the same area and know some of the same peeps



I am pretty sure she doesnt do the porn thing anymore since she married that doc and moved to the new house/farm.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2013)

Nobody watched the video?
Rhonda Lee Quaresma - Mature Muscle - Free Porn Videos - YouPorn!


----------



## s2h (Jul 30, 2013)

blergs. said:


> I am pretty sure she doesnt do the porn thing anymore since she married that doc and moved to the new house/farm.



I haven't seen her around in a year or so...she was still doing the girl girl stuff then...she has been married for years..


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> What's that chicks name?...she is smoking hot...and she takes it up the ass faster then Azza..



is this a compliment?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 30, 2013)

I watched it . Pulled my cock out to give  a quick jerk but put it away caus Im scared the wife will wake up and come out to see me jerking to that . I dont she would let me forget bout this 1.


----------



## s2h (Jul 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> is this a compliment?



Of course..


----------



## CG (Jul 31, 2013)

http://m.hardsextube.com/video/1886455/


----------



## oufinny (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm sorry none of these chicks do anything for me...


----------



## LINK0435 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nothing like a woman with muscles as big as yours a  clit the size of a small penis lol


----------



## seyone (Aug 1, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Nobody watched the video?
> Rhonda Lee Quaresma - Mature Muscle - Free Porn Videos - YouPorn!



just did


----------

